

OnLive entering the DaaS space; soon, Photoshop on your hotel TV - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/106025-onlive-to-bring-desktop-software-to-your-tv-smartphone-netbook

======
talmand
So, all my tools to do my job are not on my computer on my desk but on a
server off in the wild somewhere and my company does not have control over it
in any way. If the server goes down does that mean I can go home and still be
paid?

Plus, does the licensing agreement on any of that software allow such a thing?

~~~
kermitthehermit
It's just one of those interesting ideas which will not make it as a product
into the companies which are run by sane people.

This is for idiots who think they can run a 100% public company - memos,
emails, documents, work, clients, projects, payments, salaries, invoices,
every sheet of paper and all there is in the company can be public.

P.S.: If I made a piece of software, I wouldn't accept such a thing at all.
For the price of 10-1000 copies, these guys would be giving access to hundreds
of thousands or even millions to my software for pretty much nothing.

If your software costs 50 USD, this is not acceptable. However, if it costs
7500-10000, it might be, depending on the sales figures.

However, this is a good thing to add to an EULA for a paid installable
product.

